# Leoborg - bjorghav - Ioanna ( mamidakis )



## iantrack (May 25, 2012)

Hi there many thanks to Scorcher for providing me with details of the above ship. Could anyone provide me with pictures of the Leoborg?


Many thanks iantrack (Thumb)


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi.
Leoborg was built as Bjorgheim for a Norwegian owner. She was launched
1942 but due to WW2 she was not taken over by the norwegian company 
until 1945.in 1958 she was sold to swedish owners and named Leoborg.
!962 again taken over by norwegian owners and renamed Bjorghav.
Same year sold to greek owners and named Ioanna.
Following link shows her as Bjorgheim.
http://www.sjohistorie.no/portal/skip/b/1300389998.65


----------

